# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Perniones:Wintertenen,Winterhanden - Artikel

## Leontien

Sommige mensen hebben in de winter last van zg. winterhanden, wintertenen, wintervoeten of zelfs winterdijen. 

De klachten zijn pijnlijke, rode tot blauwe, gloeiende, vaak jeukende, tintelende of branderige zwellingen op de vingers, handen, tenen, voeten, hielen, onderbenen, soms dijen, neuspunt, oorranden, na blootstelling aan koude. Soms kunnen er blaren, zweertjes of wonden ontstaan. Een complicatie is een bacteriële infectie. Meestal gaan de plekken vanzelf over binnen enkele weken.
Perniones wordt meer bij vrouwen dan bij mannen gezien. Vooral mensen die veel in de koude buitenlucht of koude ruimtes werken kunnen er meer last van hebben, zoals boeren en slagers. 

Perniones is een abnormale reactie van de kleine haarvaatjes in de huid op koude. 
De normale reactie bij blootstelling aan een koude omgeving is dat de oppervlakkige kleine vaten minder bloed doorlaten (vasoconstrictie), zodat er minder bloed naar de huid gaat. De kerntemperatuur van het lichaam blijft daardoor op peil, de temperatuur van de huid daalt. Als de huidtemperatuur te laag wordt, treedt een beschermingsmechanisme in werking, de vaatjes worden juist opengezet (vasodilatatie) en de huid warmt snel op, wordt rood en warm, gaat gloeien.
Bij perniones reageren de vaatjes anders. In de wat grotere vaten in de diepere gedeelten van de huid treedt na blootstelling aan kou een langdurige, aanhoudende vasoconstrictie (dichtknijpen van de vaatjes) op, die niet automatisch gevolgd wordt door vasodilatatie (vaatverwijding). De kleine haarvaten in de oppervlakkige lagen van de huid gaan wel maximaal openstaan, in een poging om de afsluiting in de diepte op te vangen.
Vooral de constante blootstelling aan lage temperatuur (rondom het vriespunt) in combinatie met hoge luchtvochtigheid en wind zijn van belang. Factoren zoals te strakke schoenen, te dunne sokken / kousen, vochtig klimaat en strakke handschoenen kunnen ook klachten doen ontstaan.

Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=3164

----------

